# Not new to site...havent been on since 2011ish...42 y.o. that had Hernia surgery



## jaybonejbne (Aug 14, 2018)

Whatsup!!?? I am new as in havent posted or anything since 2011ish maybe. Just had hernia surgery this past feb and looking for any supplement cycle advice!!--feel free to pm me.


----------



## brazey (Aug 14, 2018)

Welcome back.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## jaybonejbne (Aug 20, 2018)

THANYOU!!--Very much...





brazey said:


> Welcome back.


----------



## jaybonejbne (Aug 20, 2018)

Thankyou Very much!!!....





Prince said:


> Welcome.


----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

